# Deciding between XD and Kahr



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey everyone. I'm researching for my next purchase, and wanted to get some educated opinions. I want something suitable for home defense and occasional (but not everyday) discreet concealed carry.

I think I've narrowed it down a bit, but wanted to get some educated opinions from owners or past owners of the autos I'm interested in.

These are the ones I'm looking at:

Springfield XD 3" Subcompact
Springfield XD 4" .45 Compact (Short Grip)

Kahr CW9 or CW40
Kahr PM9 or PM40

(Obviously, I'm also deciding between 9mm and .40 where applicable - opinions? I've been told the .40 is better for self defense due to the lower risk of over-penetration.)

I like the XDs for the high capacity, rails allowing a light if desired, and the extra safety features built in.

I like the Kahrs for the narrower profile and lighter weight for carry, and because they're just good looking guns, to be honest. Both fit my hands very well, and I've heard great things about both.

If you had to just pick one to be your main auto, which would it be? I have a .38 J-frame, and might one day get a back-up type piece like a Kel-Tec, but this will be my main and possibly only standard auto.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You were misinformed on the penetration thing. Both 9mm and .40 will sail through half a dozen interior walls. Both will stop in a human if you choose JHP ammo, as you should. I wouldn't even consider it an issue. I _would_ consider that 9mm is much easier to control in smallish, lightweight pistols like the ones you are looking at.

I have shot several XDs and previously owned and carrier a Kahr K9. I would choose the Kahr CW9 of the guns you mentioned. It's flatter and easier to carry, and has a smaller grip and lower bore axis than the XD, which makes it easier for me to control in rapid fire.

The XD is a good pistol, but I dislike the high bore axis and the useless grip safety.

Since you mentioned "safety" as a point in favor of the XD, I'll just mention that the Kahr's DA trigger is much more forgiving of marginal gunhandling than the XD's single-action design, which is cocked all the time. Either is perfectly safe, however, if you keep the booger hook off the bang switch until you are ready to ventilate something.

Both pistols have long trigger resets, which is not helpful in fast/accurate shooting.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Mike - I'm leaning towards the Kahr, probably CW9. I've always been more comfortable shooting a 9mm.

As for the safety issue, you're exactly right - finger off until ready!

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I have read some unfavorable comments about people's experiences with the plastic Kahrs. However, I've read more favorable comments on their all-metal versions, and the one that a good friend has functions 100%. You might look at the MK9, which is the steel version of the PM9. The extra weight of the MK might help in overall control, as the PM9 is a handful when it goes off (for some people, YMMV). 

Either of those will conceal a bit easier than the CW's, but the CW's will make a better range/home defense gun as they carry more ammo and are easier to control (depending on hand size).

I'm not a big fan of the XD line, but for personal reasons only. The ones I've used have functioned very well.

Just in case you haven't looked at the Glocks -- check into the Glock 26 before you buy. It is a bit shorter than the CW, and a bit thicker, but it holds more rounds. The G26 will *always* go bang right out of the box, which cannot be said of the poly Kahrs.

If by chance you are worried about over-penetration, you can always use a frangible round, which the Glock will tolerate. I don't know if the Kahrs or XD's will do this...

PhilR.


----------



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

*PM9 endorsement here*

I carry a PM9 as my CCW. Very easy to conceal, it's been very reliable, it's an accurate pistol, and it does look good!


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

A friend of mine has both, and I got to play with them some last night (Actually, a P9 rather than the CW9). I'm leaning towards the CW9 or P9, mainly due to the comfort factor of the Kahr. It's no heavier feeling, and maybe even lighter, than my J-frame, and slimmer too. I barely noticed it on my belt. I think I'm willing to trade the extra capacity for ease of carry.

One day down the road, I'll probably get a 1911, XD, or other large frame .45 for my "big boy gun," but I think the Kahr will serve my purposes for now. Thanks to everyone for the advice, by the way.


----------



## tabsr (Jul 22, 2007)

*Kahr?*

Looked at Kahr and HK, tried to decide for a month, finally bought a HK P2000SK in .40, like the quality.Concerned about the reports from Kahr owners.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Never shot a Kahr, but I like my XD. It's a very hardy pistol


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

If I had to pick one it would have to be a XD. I like the Kahr but I will not own one because you have to break it in so you won't have a jam when you start carrying it. How many do you have to shoot through it before you really know it is broken in. I don't like the price they ask for them and I think they should be 200 less. What I do like about them is they made them with concealment in mind. Nothing to snag and easy to hide. I also like the way they shoot. I just like the XD for what it offers. I trust it almost as much as my glock. With that said I need not write anymore.


----------

